# The Northwest Angle MN



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My best fishing buddy (wife) and I started fishing the Ontario side out of Carlson's campground at the Angle last year. You can only keep 2 walleyes each per day which is enough for us. The wilderness is awesome and we love the adventure. Any other NWAngle fisherpersons out there want to share any favorite spots or tips?????


----------

